
Lots of Opportunities to Dive into Travel APIs - vitomd
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2011/06/21/lots-of-opportunities-to-dive-into-travel-apis/
======
vitomd
I think that is a great opportunity for some creative hacker to create an
awesome startup.

